# problems with fixer



## mattexo (Oct 9, 2005)

hello everyone,i have some prints i did last year and i have noticed some spotting.which i asume is from fixer exhaustion when i printed them. i have prints from the same batch that have been in a box and have not shown the spots yet.is it possible to give the prints a second fixer bath so that the same thing will not happen to them? i would appreciate any info that anyone has.thanks


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 9, 2005)

What exactly do you mean by 'spotting'?
Spots and stains appearing on prints are usually a sign of chemical contamination. Most commonly, incomplete removal of residual chemicals during washing or coloured specks caused by chemical reaction with microscopic particles of iron present in the wash water.
If you can be more specific - colour, size, position - I can be more specific. Also type of paper (RC or fibre) and some info as to storage.


----------



## KevinR (Oct 10, 2005)

Just going by your post, I would say it's not a problem with the fixer, it's a problem with how you washed the prints. It may have had too much fixer in it if you were'nt replenishing the wash water. Did you use a hypo wash?


----------

